
Academic Research going Agile - mswen
http://computationalimagination.com/interview_deepart.php
======
mswen
Interviewer here: This profile features deepart.io founders Łukasz Kidziński &
Michał Warchoł. They are both academic researchers by day. Possibly the most
interesting part of our discussion was Łukasz' points about the use of Agile
methods in academic research. At one point he asserts

"I believe that github is a better validation of scientific value than any
journal peer-review process."

Hope you enjoy the profile article.

